# Verbraucherzentrale informiert...



## Bomi (22 Januar 2006)

Hilfe gegen Taschengeldgangster
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68628
Die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen informiert Kinder über Gefahren wie die Handy-Schuldenfalle oder Dialer, die im Internet lauern.

Quelle: Heise Newsticker

http://www.taschengeldgangster.de/


----------

